# Cow hooves - safe or not?



## Annamarie

I've started looking for alternatives to pizzle sticks for my dog... he has figured out how to chew chunks off and swallow them so they're a no can do for now. Unless I can find absolutely huge ones somewhere.

I've heard cow hooves are just as bad as rawhide but I fed them to my dogs in the past and never had issues? This guy is a pretty aggressive chewer so if they're not safe I'll avoid them.


----------



## Willowy

Well, your dog is small, so he shouldn't be able to bite off chunks (dogs have choked on small hoof parts). If you take it away when he's chewed it down to a small piece, it should be fine. I have also heard that hooves are abrasive on the teeth, so adult dogs shouldn't have them too often. 

Have you tried durable Nylabones? My dogs love them. Not the gummy kind, the really hard ones.


----------



## Annamarie

he had the nylabones when he was a puppy but he seems to be allergic to them since they made him break out in hives on his muzzle?


----------



## Willowy

Annamarie said:


> he had the nylabones when he was a puppy but he seems to be allergic to them since they made him break out in hives on his muzzle?


Weird....the hard plastic ones, not the Edibles? I can't imagine anyone being allergic to hard plastic, but I guess there must be someone (or some dog) who is somewhere.


----------



## poodleholic

Cow hooves are laden with chemicals, in addition to posing a danger for broken teeth.


----------



## sterkrazzy

I gave up on any type of bones with my dog. My parents would give him a rawhide when we eat dinner to keep him occupied and away from us. I think we were giving him one too often, one morning he got really bad diarrhea and later in the day I found blood in his poo. It was the third time I've found blood in his poo, the first time I took him to the vet and it was a bactera infection, but I think all 3 times were caused by the rawhides.

So, now he strictly gets bones and toys that he can't tear apart and swallow, and I haven't had any problems since. He's a strong chewer so it makes it tough. He loves to tear open stuffed animals and pull the cotton out, so he doesn't get anymore of those. The first nylabone we bought him he almost chewed an entire end before I threw it away, so I bought a bigger nylabone and he's doing a lot better with the bigger one.


----------



## Patt

I would skip the cow hooves.

Cow hooves are so hard that they may cause a dog to break a tooth. When chewed, they can turn into sharp fragments which can cause a partial intestinal obstruction or perforation. These can be difficult to diagnose until it’s too late.

http://www.k911.biz/Petsafety/RawhideandChewyTreats.htm

Also make sure whatever chews you select for your dog is made in the USA.


----------



## sterkrazzy

that article has me worried about nylabones now

has anybody ever had problems with these??

should everything be fine as long as i look at it every now and then make sure he's not able to chew any fragments off?


----------



## rosemaryninja

Sterkrazzy, I would not worry about Nylabones.


----------



## Elana55

Well, I have decided that none of this stuff is really much good and I won't have raw bones in the house on the carpets and floor so I have to keep my dog entertained when we are stuck inside. I do some clicker work which Olivert the cat helps with which can really tire a dog out in about 30 minutes (3 minute sessions with 2 minute breaks).

Actually, a kong filled with liverwurst and Peanut butter is real good, and I have had NO tyrouble with this, but she gets the stuff out so fast, even when it is frozen... I also use plain yogurt.... again, you need a few to have back ups in the freezer (and I suggest NOT allowing guests get anything OUT of the freezer when they visit cuz some get grossed out). 

I used Cow hooves because when I had the horses, the dog would steal fresh parrings from the farrier work every 6 weeks when the horses got new shoes. That seemed fine. 

HOWEVER, those were fresh clippings and so they were soft and edible. I gave Atka Cow hooves and one Sunday she was a little depressed. Next thing she had bloody loose stools with chunks of cow hoof. NOT good. I kept an eye on her.. capillary refill time was OK, no dehydration, no fever and things, well... PASSED. Thankfully. 

Nylabones have a problem IF your dog will chew them. They break into sharp shards which can puncutre a dog's innards. 

So, I am down to filled Kongs and raw bones.. but the raw bones are for outside in her pen ONLY.. sorry, I have to live in the house. In the house it is Kongs filled with something frozen and recycled thru the freezer. 

Of course it HAS been suggested that I get a second GSD and let them chew on each other.. but I am realistic about the financial aspects of a second dog (along with 5 cats and one dog that I have now) so that ain't happening. 

In cases of true boredom beyond the Kong etc., sometimes my pantleg or shirt sleeve becomes a chew toy. I try to discourage this..... which is hard because when I become the dog chew toy the cats all think its great and come help her.


----------



## Patt

I also give Kongs, stuffed and frozen for chewing. The dogs get them when we are leaving for a few hours, they love Kongs. They also have Booda Chew Ropes available. I stopped the Greenies and other items a long time ago, just to dangerous to have around. Some times I give them C.E.T. Chews to chew and they are always supervised.

There are many combinations for "stuffings", here are a couple of links.

http://www.kongcompany.com/ Select "Tips & Advice"

Suggestions for stuffing a Kong
http://dogs.thefuntimesguide.com/2006/02/dog_recipes_for_kong_chew_toys.php


----------



## briteday

We always have stuffed frozen kongs around. Our dogs love the Natural Balance stuff that comes in the tubes to fill their kongs. 

Our girls, about the same size as your min pin, love beef rib bones. I buy the long back rib bones (6-8"), the kind you buy in slabs for a bbq. I cut them into single bone servings. Each dog gets one bone with all the meat every Sunday...out on the patio. Then, when they have really gnawed all the meat off (usually keeps them busy for 2-3 hours on a Sunday afternoon) and the bones are "clean" they can have them in the house for recreational chewing until about the middle of the week. After a few days they tire of the bones and I've noticed that they seem to become hard as they dry out. So then I take them away. Also, by not having a rib bone for a few days they are more excited to see it on the menu again on Sunday.

I know you have a little one due soon and you are probably concerned about germs in the house. I keep an ex-pen set up on the patio for the initial eating of the raw meat / cleaning off the bone ritual. Only when those bones are clean do they come into my house. And they are only allowed to have them in the family room where the tile floor gets mopped each week. Your baby won't be playing on the floor for several months yet so maybe you could try it and see if it works for you. Even when my daughter was old enough to play on the floor I still put a blanket down on the carpeting or kept her corraled in a play pen at times when the dogs were around.


----------



## French Ring

Cow hooves are so smelly! I just can't stand them.


----------



## TrainerJoe

I am looking for alternatives to cow hooves. I seen a few thread and other articles about it being dangerous. It could break into sharp pieces and such. I also read that it is not good to have it around babies or small children because it is very dirty and has a lot of bacteria. 

http://answerground.com/are-cow-hooves-safe-for-my-dog/


----------



## hueyeats

Interesting discussion.
I have given Roman a cow hooves also from the farm.. fresh kill though.

His favourite chew is still deer bones.

I have heard people giving fresh killed squirrels too...
I may try that out also.

Nylabones... haven't tried that but may try that in the future.

Roman loves his Kong also... and his special hollow bone we can stuff treats in.
He goes for an hour with that.

Big chunks of ice also works great for Roman...
He is a big chewer too during teething... now he has grown out of it.


----------

